# 2021 Uber Tax Summary is available 👍



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Your 2021 tax summaries are posted on Uber under your account. That’s the last one I was waiting for … going to go file my taxes next week. Hope I don’t owe anything this year.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

How is it possible you ow if your getting a 1099 ? For driving . Is it even possible ? 
Sorry to say you will not get a refund . Did you get a 1099 or just a earning statement


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> How is it possible you ow if your getting a 1099 ? For driving . Is it even possible ?
> Sorry to say you will not get a refund . Did you get a 1099 or just a earning statement


Yes it is possible, believe it or not, some drivers make a taxable profit.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I wonder how many US drivers there are that stopped reporting their income when U/L stopped 1099ing them, and will they start reporting this year now that the loophole has been eliminated?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

It’s only a summary …I don’t make that much, I only work on weekends. I have a full-time Monday through Friday where I have extra money taken out of my paycheck and put in the savings …so even if I owe I’ve got enough money in savings to cover it


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> It’s only a summary …I don’t make that much, I only work on weekends. I have a full-time Monday through Friday where I have extra money taken out of my paycheck and put in the savings …so even if I owe I’ve got enough money in savings to cover it


You really should wait to get your 1099. The summary is unofficial and if the numbers you use end up different than the 1099 you will have given yourself a needless problem.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You really should wait to get your 1099. The summary is unofficial and if the numbers you use end up different than the 1099 you will have given yourself a needless problem.


If you make less than $20,000, you will NOT get a 1099 only a summary. I have been using the summary to do my taxes for the last five years, with no problems


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> If you make less than $20,000, you will NOT get a 1099 only a summary. I have been using the summary to do my taxes for the last five years, with no problems


I think they changed that last year. Over $600.00 and you get one now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New Reporting Requirements for Money Earned Online - Form 1099-K - Financial Solution Advisors


Airbnb owners, Etsy sellers, gig workers, and others using online platforms to earn extra cash will be subject to new reporting requirements in 2022 with Form 1099-K.




www.gunnchamberlain.com


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I think they changed that last year. Over $600.00 and you get one now.


According to my Uber and Lyft accounts, I am not getting a 1099K or Misc…. They did however issue a 1099-NEC for $894 of “NON EMPLOYEE COMPENSATION” but I made more than that last year (nearly $10K), so I don’t know what the heck is going on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> If you make less than $20,000, you will NOT get a 1099 only a summary. I have been using the summary to do my taxes for the last five years, with no problems


That has changed as of this year. Yes in the past you didn’t get a 1099k unless you made 20k. 
The IRS changed that now to $600.

In the past when the IRS did not receive a 1099k they had nothing to compare to so your tax summary was fine. Now however the will have the 1099k so if what you fill out doesn’t match the 1099 you will have a problem.

Do as you wish, just trying to help you avoid problems.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> According to my Uber and Lyft accounts, I am not getting a 1099K or Misc…. They did however issue a 1099-NEC for $894 of “NON EMPLOYEE COMPENSATION” but I made more than that last year (nearly $10K), so I don’t know what the heck is going on.


The NEC replaced the MiSC. You will get a 1099k, it’s the law.

Many Uber and Lyft drivers will be in for a rude awakening this year.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The NEC replaced the MiSC. You will get a 1099k, it’s the law.
> 
> Many Uber and Lyft drivers will be in for a rude awakening this year.


According to Uber, I will NOT be getting a 1099-K or Misc


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The NEC replaced the MiSC. You will get a 1099k, it’s the law.
> 
> Many Uber and Lyft drivers will be in for a rude awakening this year.


Lyft says the same thing


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> According to Uber, I will NOT be getting a 1099-K or Misc
> View attachment 640407
> 
> View attachment 640406


Yeah it’s effective “tax year” 2022 so next year you will get one


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Yeah it’s effective “tax year” 2022 so next year you will get one


That makes more sense !! I thought I was losing my mind 🤣🤣🤣


----------

